# The Galveston Cruise Ships



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Went fishing this past weekend in the rain. It finally let up around 2 PM. I caught these cruise ships in the jetties leaving Galveston for another weekly cruise.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I surely like #1. Great background to a big ship. Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im with you Rich...I like the first one.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice shots, Ray. They look like they should be hanging on the wall in the main office!
Mike


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

That first one is wonderful!!


----------

